# Rescued--Miami, FL-Extra Urgent-Beaut. Golden X Female named NALA



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#...9757515102&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply

I* am SO AFRAID that this Golden Girl will not make it out of the shelter alive.*
*Have emld. all of the Golden Rescues but the ones that have answered can't take mixes.*
*Praying someone out there is looking to adopt and can call there today!!!*

https://www.facebook.com/urgentdogsofmiami

NALA
(A1417865) I am a female brown Golden Retriever mix.

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old and I weigh 63 pounds.

I was found as a stray and I am available for adoption 

I have been at the shelter since February 17, 2012


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a pretty girl, but definitely a strong mix. 

Contact the All/mixed Breed Rescue groups in that area. You can find a list of them on Petfinder.com. Do a search by City & State or use the Zip Code where the shelter is located. A list will come up you can contact, their info will be provided. 

Some of the shelters have a list of Rescue Groups they work with on a regular basis and will contact them. No idea how this shelter might handle things.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bUMPING*

BUMPING

They are desparately trying to find a one week foster for her on Facebook and maybe then RAGOM will take her.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...439953067.53304.191859757515102&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden ret. Rescue of southwest florida*

GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE OF SOUTHWEST FLORIDA ROCKS!!
They rescued NALA today-she is with their rescue in case you'd like to adopt this young lady!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39953067.53304.191859757515102&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gold...r-Rescue-of-Southwest-Florida/122770854404479


----------

